# AI Focus vs. AI Servo



## tecboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Can someone explain these to me?  I read the manual and still have no clue what is the difference between AI Focus and AI Servo.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Oct 18, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Can someone explain these to me?  I read the manual and still have no clue what is the difference between AI Focus and AI Servo.


Read the manual again


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

Let me google that for you


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

You should thank me for all the hard work I did for you. lol


----------



## tecboy (Oct 18, 2013)

So, the AI focus goes beep, beep, beep, beep.....


----------

